# Externe Javascript Dateien einbinden



## tutter (4. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
kurze Frage: Wie kann ich meherere JS Dateien in html einbinden.
Wenn ich eine einbinden möchte geht das ja so:
<script language="javascript" src="_js/button_faerben_01.js"></script>

aber wie war das nochmal bei drei oder vier.....

Danke schon mal und bis denne

Mario


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Oktober 2004)

Genauso....bloss 3-4 mal hintereinander


----------



## tutter (4. Oktober 2004)

Also so

<script language="javascript" src="_js/button_faerben_01.js"></script>
<script language="javascript" src="_js/button_faerben_02.js"></script>
<script language="javascript" src="_js/button_faerben_03.js"></script>
<script language="javascript" src="_js/button_faerben_04.js"></script>
<script language="javascript" src="_js/button_faerben_05.js"></script>

und nicht so

<script language="javascript" src="_js/button_faerben_01.js;_js/button_faerben_02.js"></script>


Mario


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Oktober 2004)

Genauso.....also wie bei _Also so_


----------

